# first attempt at a set-up



## johnny5 (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm thinking of using an empty closet in my bedroom.  is this ok?  or will there be an odour issue?  If so, I'm gonna find an old fridge and use that.

I'm going to order some cfl's online.  i figure might as well start with those cause i'm a total noob when it comes to this.  later on, i'll get a proper setup with hps/mv lights when I got the cash.  then maybe I'll build a real growbox and keep the closet/cfl for clones.  does that sound like a good plan?

the closet has two parts, a smaller section above, which i'm going to use as the veg chamber, and a larger section below I'll use for flowering.  

the closet is about 6' tall, 3' deep.  the top section i'd say is 1.5 feet, the rest  is about 4-5 feet.  

how much wattage do i need for the cfl's?  
also, do i really need to worry about fans/ventilation at this point?  i'm not going to grow for commercial purposes...yet

any advice appreciated.  thanks!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 24, 2006)

johnny5 said:
			
		

> i'm thinking of using an empty closet in my bedroom. is this ok? or will there be an odour issue? If so, I'm gonna find an old fridge and use that.


What are you going to do with an old fridge? The closet will work just fine, and yes, MJ has a lot of odor. If odor is an issue with you, you will want to check out using a filter for your closet.



			
				johnny5 said:
			
		

> I'm going to order some cfl's online. i figure might as well start with those cause I'm a total noob when it comes to this. later on, I'll get a proper setup with hps/mv lights when I got the cash. then maybe I'll build a real grow-box and keep the closet/cfl for clones. does that sound like a good plan?


cfl's will work, but you'll spend less in the long run by doing it right with an HPS light first. I would suggest that you read lots of lighting posts BEFORE you buy ANYTHING. Learning while growing isn't a good idea. You'll see that, if you read a bunch of "newbie" posts here. It's better to learn first, then spend money.



			
				johnny5 said:
			
		

> the closet has two parts, a smaller section above, which I'm going to use as the veg chamber, and a larger section below I'll use for flowering.
> 
> the closet is about 6' tall, 3' deep. the top section I'd say is 1.5 feet, the rest is about 4-5 feet.


The plants will be in a container or pot. Then you have a space between the plants and the light. Then you have a space between the light and ceiling. Take out the top shelf and you have a grow area. The 1.5' area isn't good for anything.



			
				johnny5 said:
			
		

> how much wattage do i need for the cfl's?
> also, do i really need to worry about fans/ventilation at this point? I'm not going to grow for commercial purposes...yet


Yes, a fan is a must. Heat is a big issue. Again, I would advise you to read about 2 or 3 hundred posts here in the general growing area, as well as others, BEFORE trying to grow. In the end run, you'll save yourself a lot of money and stress.

Good luck to you man. I'm not trying to put a damper on your growing, but I can tell by the questions you've asked that you *are* very new to the growing of MJ. Look at it this way; If you were to be an electrician, you'd learn a lot BEFORE you started wiring things. Otherwise, you'd learn the hard way by shocking or killing yourself by making mistakes. Growing MJ is a serious thing. There are LOTS of things you need to know before putting the first seeds into germination.

*Also, we never discuss, in any way what-so-ever, the commercial aspect of a member growing pot. Please don't even mention it again.*

Thanks man.

Welcome to the group, and I hope to see you growing in a few months after learning the basics.


----------



## IBGrowin (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah deffiantly read alot before.. when ibe had to make atleast 6 trips to and from home depot buying and returning crap basically cus im an idiot. but trial and error works with cash baught items from a store.. not online do it right the first time its much easier. as always stoney is dead on with his advice. although i would like to say i have a 4 42-watt cfl setup and for 3 plants it seems to be doing well. im going to add a 4th and see if it works, but im also adding some hps because its much more beneficial for the flowering phase


----------



## johnny5 (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks for the good advice SB, points taken.

i've been reading the logs on the site and won't make any purchases for at least a month.  the more i read the more i'm realising i should just have the patience to save cash for the HID lighting.  makes sense in the long run.  the fridge idea i got from seeing some pretty efficient looking 2-tier setups.  all in the name of saving cash.  

first purchase will be a stand-alone closet with a lock, next purchases will be the fans/exhaust system.  the lights I'm leaving for last, cause I want to be absolutely sure - lighting seems to be the most complex part.


----------

